# "Nemesis"



## Kazonking (Jan 3, 2020)

Check out my new composition called "Nemesis" inspired and a tribute to Resident Evil. Check it out and if you like it, like, subscribe and share!


----------



## Breyo (Jan 3, 2020)

I love it! I like how the music sounds like it fits in perfectly with the OST from the original game. Sounds suitable for a save room theme when nemesis is right outside (Calm, but a little bit like "stay on your guard" kinda feel). This gets me pretty excited for the remake!


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 3, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> I love it! I like how the music sounds like it fits in perfectly with the OST from the original game. Sounds suitable for a save room theme when nemesis is right outside (Calm, but a little bit like "stay on your guard" kinda feel). This gets me pretty excited for the remake!



Thank you! I'm also excited for the remake and I'm actually working on a soundtrack project based on elements from the games. They have been a huge part of my life and I'm glad that I was able to bring that same excitement to you.


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 3, 2020)

If anyone would like to see more of my work so far, check out my channel!

m.youtube.com: KazonKing Music


----------

